# Pushrod Continental 688r engine



## Wrongway (May 20, 2016)

I have a 1830 Case Uniloader,with a Continental 688r engine, and I need at least one (1) pushrod. I would buy the set if that's what need be. If someone had the whole motor and wasn't too far away I'd do that too. Any help appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Wrongway,

Welcome to the forum.

The only pushrods that I could find for your 1830 uniloader was at Messick's. Click on their ad at top of page, then click on "online parts", and then on the Case IH logo. Enter 1830 for your model and go from there. You have to know your tractor's S/N as the pushrods change periodically with tractor S/N's. 

Didn't find any 1830's in salvage from my usual sources. Good Luck!


----------



## Wrongway (May 20, 2016)

Thanks alot . Messick's says they have it. I only needed one, but ordered two for good measure. I can't tell you how much time I got on this . Thanks again.


----------



## Wrongway (May 20, 2016)

Now Messick's emailed me to tell me they don't have it. I wish these companies would keep they're info up to date.


----------



## Wrongway (May 20, 2016)

If anybody had a complete Continental 688r motor , I would buy it within reason.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The following salvage yards claim to have 1830's in stock:

All States Ag Parts 
Tel: 1-877-530-3010

Worthington Ag. Parts
Tel: 1-888-845-8456

Hagan Tractor Parts 
Tel: 1-800-365-0602


----------

